# first attempts at painting blades



## st.slippy

I got some powderpaint, a heatgun, a toaster oven and some hemostats recently and started powderpainting everything I could find. Most of these are done brushing or tapping on the paint. For the ones that have clear patterns I drilled holes in a blade and others I cut out a pattern of the blade. On a few I tried mixed mediums. I'm just trying to survive the cold months, and save money. I've painted a whole bunch of jigs and bladebaits as well. I'm gonna try to get through this year on mostly homemade or home painted lures. My buddy has decided to go the expensive route, and me the cheap route. In the end we'll see who does better. The downside is he always catches more fish than me anyway. Guess it's not a real good scientific study, but here they are. These are just blades I took the paint off of with acetone


----------



## jshbuckeye

Looks like fish catching blades to me.


----------



## cadman

Very nice blades indeed.


----------



## vc1111

You did a great job. That is a fine assortment.



> I'm just trying to survive the cold months, and save money.


That's how it starts. Be very careful. This stuff is addictive.


----------



## st.slippy

I know it's been very addictive. I've been at it for only several weeks now and have just gone crazy. I can't help but marvel at your baits vc1111, and your jigs cadman. For now I'm staying simple, because they are just for me. I don't plan on making it a trade, but I'm acumulating finished ones fast. These aren't all the blades I've done. Plus the 30 or so blade baits I've done. I can see how you guys get hooked big time


----------



## All Eyes

Nice job! I'm in the same boat. Recently started powder coating and can't stop. I'll have my dog painted up here by spring.


----------



## cadman

All right I can see it now, PM's coming in to me stating I started all this madness with a powder painting tutorial. LOL. Hey guys don't blame me, once we are shown something new it's human nature to overindulge, especially in something like tackle making. It's an obsession that get's worse. I'll give you an example of how bad I got it. When I first learned how to powder paint, I needed some thing to practice on. So I took off all the brass and chrome handles off of the hot and cold water valves under the sink, toilets, hot water tank and wash machine in our house. I painted the cold handles blue and the hot handles red. They came out beautiful. This was about 7 years ago, and they are still painted to this day. Actually looks kind of nice. You're going to say man that guys nuts doesn't he have better things to do. My wife said the same thing and suggested since I loved to powder paint so much maybe I should do all the siding on our house. I thought to myself wow, now who is the one that is nuts. I may be good but not that good. That could be a lifetime project.
Keep up the good work guys, you'll notice the more you paint the better you get at it and you will see the difference in your painting as time goes on.


----------



## st.slippy

I had gotten everything before you did the tutorial. Every day I have off, I start thinking I could try one like this. Now I'll take some of my favorites and just do multiples. Got 200 colorado blades in the mail for really cheap, and with what I spent on tackle last year, it should at least be cheaper for the next several even with start-up costs. These aren't powder, but a few I did last night. I really like the "salmonella" that I copied from wolverine tackle


----------



## All Eyes

Yes Cadman, this is all your fault.  I am on my way to Gander Mountain as we speak to get more colors.


----------



## Many Eyes

I got an air brush last winter an I love it now seeing what you can do with powder paint I'm going to have to go out an get me some powder paint now. It's so fun making an creating new fishing lures an color's. I'm so hooked it's all I want to do. It's all that me an All Eyes talk about..


----------



## All Eyes

Many Eyes said:


> I got an air brush last winter an I love it now seeing what you can do with powder paint I'm going to have to go out an get me some powder paint now. It's so fun making an creating new fishing lures an color's. I'm so hooked it's all I want to do. It's all that me an All Eyes talk about..


Yeah, I'm about to come over and lock myself inside your garage for about a week. It will look soooo perty in there when I'm done.


----------



## cadman

Hey All Eyes and Many Eyes
I think you guys need another hobby and it's not painting or powder painting.


----------



## All Eyes

Slippy, how did you paint your last spoons? They look anodized. Is it marker of some sort? They look really cool.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

I decided to start painting my own blades as well. A few of my Erie buddies started doing it, and I was impressed with their results. I ordered an airbrush last week, picked up some paints, and ordered some blade blanks. It's highly addictive. I've been sitting at my desk from 7 a.m. till midnight since. Here's a few of my first creations.


----------



## roger23

Hetfieldinn said:


> I decided to start painting my own blades as well. A few of my Erie buddies started doing it, and I was impressed with their results. I ordered an airbrush last week, picked up some paints, and ordered some blade blanks. It's highly addictive. I've been sitting at my desk from 7 a.m. till midnight since. Here's a few of my first creations.



Looks like I might have to also,,I can't find any pink blades,,,


----------



## fishingguy

Wow Het, never would a thunk it. Looking good! So how long are we to wait for the tutorial?


----------



## Many Eyes

Het them look sweet what size of blades do you like using. I'm going to start making my own crawler harness and not sure how big of blades to use. Want to make willow,colorado an Indiana.Thanks for any info


----------



## Hetfieldinn

roger23 said:


> Looks like I might have to also,,I can't find any pink blades,,,



Jann's and Stamina both sell blade blanks that already have a base coat of pink, green, orange, and many other colors.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Many Eyes said:


> Het them look sweet what size of blades do you like using. I'm going to start making my own crawler harness and not sure how big of blades to use. Want to make willow,colorado an Indiana.Thanks for any info


I mainly run #5 and #6 Colorados, and #4s in willows.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

All Eyes said:


> Slippy, how did you paint your last spoons? They look anodized. Is it marker of some sort? They look really cool.


If you don't put a base coat of some sort down first, the 'metallicness' of the blade will show through, giving it the anodized look.


----------



## roger23

Hetfieldinn said:


> Jann's and Stamina both sell blade blanks that already have a base coat of pink, green, orange, and many other colors.


I bought some from Janns since they are in my back yard ,,the blades were cheap junk,, seems they have changed vendors for about everything ,,mostly for the worst,,


----------



## Many Eyes

Thanks Het for the info


----------



## Hetfieldinn

roger23 said:


> I bought some from Janns since they are in my back yard ,,the blades were cheap junk,, seems they have changed vendors for about everything ,,mostly for the worst,,


I just got a bunch of blades from Jann's, and they are very nice blades. Their beads are pure crap, though.


----------



## roger23

Hetfieldinn said:


> I just got a bunch of blades from Jann's, and they are very nice blades. Their beads are pure crap, though.


I told them that their beads sucked ,,they said the company that made the beads for them went out of business,,,the guy at the counter told me to try one of the hobby stores


----------



## st.slippy

Those are really nice Het!! are you using a tape of sorts that the scale pattern shows? They look hammered. Regardless, they look nice.


----------



## st.slippy

Well if you make too many you can always make them into necklaces for the kids. Just need to figure out a better clasp. Used split rings blade and beads. Tied with mono


----------



## silver shad

Het those look great what kind of paint are you using.


----------



## puterdude

ok after having the airbrush setup for year or better I had to give it a try.Ordered plastic bodies from Jann's and here they are,my first attempt at it.Feel free to give me some pointers and advise me to stay with store bought.It's really fun and addicting for sure.I'm going to work on some blades for harnesses this week.Beats the winter blues for sure.


----------



## jshbuckeye

Those are awesome Dick, and how nice of you one for you and one for me.


----------



## All Eyes

Het, those blades are as good as they get. Really nice!!!

Dick, the baits look awesome too. Great job you guys.

Slippy, better not let your kids too close to the water wearing those.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

silver shad said:


> Het those look great what kind of paint are you using.



Createx airbrush paint from Pat Catans.


----------



## All Eyes

Pat Catans is also the best place I've found to buy beads and a variety of other stuff as well.


----------



## st.slippy

puterdude those look like 50 fish days on buckeye to me.


----------



## vc1111

Slippy jumps in and show his powder skills, Het posts some knockout, super clean Colorados, and puterdude comes out of nowhere with some beautiful cranks.

Also I love the smiles on the kids wearing their necklaces. That is a great idea. I bet they loved that.


----------



## st.slippy

Here are some types of tiger (or perch) stripes I played with today


----------



## puterdude

Those look great slippy.damn airbrush supplies had to help raise the GNP last quarter,lol.This new hobby is addictive as all get out.I am biting at the bit for the mail to run tomorrow to get my new supplies I ordered.Ready to fire up the ole brush again on some blades.


----------



## H20hound

you guys to a great job the blades... 

I've got an airbrush as well and probably 50-60 bottles of paint that I need to did out of the basement I think. What are you coating them with to hold the paint on the blades?


----------



## puterdude

I just used krylon triple thick nonfiring glaze on my lures.But I was told by someone that would know to use a epozy so I'll be redoing mine with that as I want it to last and not turn yellow.I'm going to go all out and build a turning wheel and all that.Damn stuff is addictive


----------



## st.slippy

I'm mostly using powder paint, so they won't need a coating. I can't seem to get the stuff off without acetone. My kids have thrown them on the ground and everything and it hasn't chipped. As far as other kinds of paints, there are some other threads with reccomendations. Read Cadman's thread I think he uses DT2


----------



## roger23

I was not going to try it but,,I bought a outfit,from a guy I use to work with,the price was right,,,now just have to find time,,,


----------



## tomb

Hetfield: What are you clearcoating your blades with? Nice job on those.


----------



## Hfish

Wow some really neat painting and tackle making. Thanks for all you guys posting pictures!


----------



## vc1111

Hfish, welcome to forum!


----------



## cadman

If you use powder paint you do not need to clear coat like St.Slippy mentioned. The powder once it's cured will rarely chip off. If you put any kind of stick on tape, decal or 3D eyes on the powder paint I would recommend clearcoating it because they will eventually fall off or start lifting. I use Devcon 2 Ton (D2T) or E-Tex.
If you are using Createx water based paint you have to clearcoat.
I don't use lacquer paint, but I know it is much more durable than Createx. Maybe someone else can post on lacquer paint and its durability.


----------



## st.slippy

Here are the first harnesses I tied. A lot easier than I thought, plus my quick-made holder (toilet paper roll with foam insulation glued on it)


----------



## cadman

st.slippy said:


> Here are the first harnesses I tied. A lot easier than I thought, plus my quick-made holder (toilet paper roll with foam insulation glued on it)


Nice colors. I also love the Wonder Bread color


----------



## Iowa Dave

So with all of these wonderful blades anyone have any for sale?


----------



## st.slippy

Iowa Dave, if you wanna buy blades you should go to Wolverine Tackle, Ole Pete's, or check cadman. Those are the pro's with the quality. I bought some cheap blades of Ebay and started copying theirs


----------



## Iowa Dave

st.slippy said:


> Iowa Dave, if you wanna buy blades you should go to Wolverine Tackle, Ole Pete's, or check cadman. Those are the pro's with the quality. I bought some cheap blades of Ebay and started copying theirs


Sounds good I tie my own harnesses but usually buy several per year from Craig at Erie Outfitters and a few other shops like J&J


----------



## All Eyes

Here are some of my latest powder painting efforts on the blades and spoons that I make. The orange glows in the dark. The novelty of using the same 3 colors has run out, so I'm going to have to get more.


----------



## cadman

Those really do look nice.
As soon as you buy more colors you will have sleepless nights of thinking up new color schemes. Don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## vc1111

I'm lovin' this.

I spent many winters tying up harnesses for Erie, painting the spoons, and making musky spinners and buck tails. 

That toilet paper harness holder is a cool idea!


----------



## puterdude

Well here's my first blades for harnesses.It's blast learning this new hobby.


----------



## puterdude

the one's on the lower right were suppose to have the splater look ,didn't come out as I wanted but hey I'm learning,lol.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Here's a few that I did this morning.


----------



## Many Eyes

Them look sweet Het an Puterdude. Just got my shippment of blades hopeing to be painting very soon!


----------



## cadman

Those are very nice looking blades guys.


----------



## H20hound

I've only tried one pattern so far but here are a couple I did today...


----------



## cadman

H20hound said:


> I've only tried one pattern so far but here are a couple I did today...


Very nice looking blades. I assume those are air-brushed? Did you buy the bigger blades with scale pattern on it already?


----------



## All Eyes

Those look great! Gotta get me an airbrush.


----------



## H20hound

Those blades of mine with the hex pattern are #6 colorado's from Peerless metal products. Tom makes a nice blade with a deep cup edge on it. They are airbrushed and just need to be clear coated with the right stuff for durability.


----------



## H20hound

couple more.... this too much fun


----------



## ou_bird

What is everybody using for the base coat and the top coat when airbrushing?

jay


----------



## silver shad

h2o I was wondering are those copper or silver . how is the finish.


----------



## H20hound

I am using white or leaving it blank for a base coat. For the top coat I am using a HOK intercoat clear until I get something more durable.


----------



## H20hound

silver shad said:


> h2o I was wondering are those copper or silver . how is the finish.



They are copper, but I have a gold/whitish color I am using for a base on some of these. It's very fishy looking....hahaha. 

After the clear I can scratch the paint if I try hard enough really digging in. Before I use them I am going to get that D2T clear hardener a few guys talked about.


----------



## walleyevision

H20hound said:


> I am using white or leaving it blank for a base coat. For the top coat I am using a HOK intercoat clear until I get something more durable.


Try using Minwax Polyurethane from a spray can. You can get it at wal mart. I have used this and pounded on the blade with a hammer and did not have any paint come off. I usually give them 2 coats of the polyurethane clear.


----------



## walleyevision

Here are a few I painted last year. Some real nice blades in this thread. Now we need to get some fish pics to go with them!


----------



## vc1111

Some beautiful work on this thread. You guys might consider trying something like Krylon Clear Enamel for a top coat. Its inexpensive and comes in an ordinary spray can and 3 or 4 coats produces a pretty decent protective finish for light duty applications. Might be worth a try.


----------



## gunnr

Great looking blades! I've been messin around with some for musky bucktails. When I get some more time, I'll try and post some.


----------



## Many Eyes

Nice blades guy's, I've got to find some time to get painting!!!


----------



## st.slippy

All you airbrush guys are making me jealous. I've gotta stick to what I got though, or I know this will get out of control. I started with blade baits, then jigs, then blades. I gotta stick to the powder for now, but H2O, Hetfield, and Walleye vision, great work.


----------



## All Eyes

This thread has been fun and gave me some good info/ideas. Keep the pics coming. Some of these last blades from you guys are fantastic! They just don't get any better.
I'm still doing the powder coat thing as well and getting better all the time on my spoons and blades. My friend Many Eyes got a new airbrush and we are looking forward to painting some stuff. He has really started to stockpile things to paint. Looking at the work you guys are doing is real good inspiration. 
Look out Wally, spring's a comin!


----------



## H20hound

a few more....


----------



## puterdude

Nice H2Ohound, and slippy,it's already out of hand for me as I am addicted as coke addict to my airbrush,,,thinking of painting the dog but the Mrs won't hold her


----------



## H20hound

puterdude said:


> Nice H2Ohound, and slippy,it's already out of hand for me as I am addicted as coke addict to my airbrush,,,thinking of painting the dog but the Mrs won't hold her


Put the dog in the cage and you will get a large fish scale effect....


----------



## puterdude

H20hound said:


> Put the dog in the cage and you will get a large fish scale effect....


didn't think of that,,,,,,,,here Sally come to daddy


----------



## All Eyes

I'll bet musky would go nuts for a firetiger weiner dog! D


----------



## st.slippy

I don't think my dog would like the heat gun or the toaster oven, so I'll have to let her be for now.


----------



## H20hound

Here is my version of Lights-out and my own Lights-on


----------



## Many Eyes

Well I think I have enough blades to paint just hope I can find time this weekend to paint them. The dog is safe for now!! Them blades are looking great H20hound..


----------



## H20hound

I am bringing my airbursh and coming over...hahaha. I need to order some more since I am out.


----------



## Many Eyes

Come on over I think there's enough to go around!!!


----------



## puterdude

I just placed my 5th order in 10 days,I'll have visions of those in my sleep.I have it bad now,I may need help or medication soon


----------



## Many Eyes

I know I just got an order today an I've got another order to put in for!! I lay awake at night just thinking of diffrent paint schemes to put together..


----------



## K gonefishin

Peerless's blades are awesome, you guys should start ordering from him he's an OGF member and they are made in Cleveland OH. I got to see the new gold, copper, silver and nickle plated ones and they are awesome. H20Hound has been painting them, so check out his posts to see the Hexy Pattern that Tom (Peerless) has on his blades. He also has spoons. He will have them up on his website really soon, they are their now but not the plated ones.


----------



## All Eyes

Cool, always glad to help out one of our own. Thanks K-Gone!!!


----------



## puterdude

K-Gone do you have a link for the guy,I can't find him.


----------



## K gonefishin

[email protected] Tom Banyas is his name he goes by Peerless Fisheman on here, a semi regular on the Erie board, mostly during the season he's well known in the cleveland area. 

he's site isn't updated with the latest and greatest yet with the plated ones but will be shortly to see what's there now just for looks search Peerless Predator.


----------



## puterdude

Thanks,I'll give him a looksie,rather support one of our own than just anybody.


----------



## puterdude

I just priced those peerless blades and man they are half the price I've been paying,I'm loading up,a addict needs a good fix


----------



## silver shad

Thanks K-GONE for the link I ordered some from Tom yesterday.


----------



## All Eyes

Here are a few of my lures I recently powder painted.


----------



## cadman

All Eyes,
I see you are branching out into some different colors. Do I see some pink in there? Keep up the good work.


----------



## All Eyes

All 4 spoons have hot pink in them. They showed up more orange in the pics.
I now have 7 total colors of powder paint. The blue for some reason will not shine. It goes on almost like fine sand . It's the same brand and looks just like the other powders. No clumps or moisture damage that I can see


----------



## puterdude

Here's a few of my recent ones.The broken heart ones are a joke but I bet I catch eyes on them in Buckeye this may.Figured my heart was shot so heck might as well try ctaching fish on one,lol.


----------



## st.slippy

Pink and white treated me well on buckeye this year puterdude. It will probably have the same effect as a layered pink and white to the fish when it is spinning


----------



## puterdude

Man I wish Spring would get here so I could go fishing.Here I sit waiting for Fedex truck to bring me my new airbrush gun Vince turned me onto.I swear I am like a kid with a buck in a candy store I've painted over 50 blades and 6 lures during the last snow storm.We're going to have to start an airbrush support group soon on here,lol.


----------



## cadman

puterdude said:


> Man I wish Spring would get here so I could go fishing.Here I sit waiting for Fedex truck to bring me my new airbrush gun Vince turned me onto.I swear I am like a kid with a buck in a candy store I've painted over 50 blades and 6 lures during the last snow storm.We're going to have to start an airbrush support group soon on here,lol.


Don't feel bad, I've been unemployed since last February, then I fished and made jig like a madman, then winter came, now I'm making jigs and filling orders and waiting for Spring again so I can go fishing. BTW those are some nice looking blades. I just bought an air brush, and I am going to start painting details over my powder paint. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## cadman

All Eyes said:


> All 4 spoons have hot pink in them. They showed up more orange in the pics.
> I now have 7 total colors of powder paint. The blue for some reason will not shine. It goes on almost like fine sand . It's the same brand and looks just like the other powders. No clumps or moisture damage that I can see


You mentioned blue will not shine? Is there blue in those baits?


----------



## All Eyes

cadman said:


> You mentioned blue will not shine? Is there blue in those baits?


I haven't posted any with the blue in them. I've only used it on 3 or 4 spoons and it's texture after heat is applied is completely different than the other colors. It's real grainy like fine sand and has zero gloss. Looking at it in the jar, there is no noticeable difference from the other colors. It's very powdery and fluffs up just like the rest. I may try another jar cause I just can't believe it's supposed to be like that. Really odd.


----------



## cadman

All Eyes said:


> I haven't posted any with the blue in them. I've only used it on 3 or 4 spoons and it's texture after heat is applied is completely different than the other colors. It's real grainy like fine sand and has zero gloss. Looking at it in the jar, there is no noticeable difference from the other colors. It's very powdery and fluffs up just like the rest. I may try another jar cause I just can't believe it's supposed to be like that. Really odd.


What brand is it? There is textured powder paint, put places like Pro-Tec do not sell it. I have never had any bad powder paint, and I have about 80 colors and several hundred pounds of powder. Could be a first though.


----------



## puterdude

here's a new strange pattern I just tried,I'm calling it " sunrise over Buckeye" wonder if it'll catch fish,lol


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Some of my inline weights were pretty beat up from fishing skinny water, so I re-painted them with the air brush. Here's a few of them.


----------



## cadman

Hetfieldinn said:


> Some of my inline weights were pretty beat up from fishing skinny water, so I re-painted them with the air brush. Here's a few of them.


 Nice looking colors. I assume you clearcoat them correct? How do they hold up?


----------



## Hetfieldinn

cadman said:


> Nice looking colors. I assume you clearcoat them correct? How do they hold up?


They have been clear coated. I'll answer the other question mid way through next season.


----------



## puterdude

Very nice looking Het


----------



## Chippewa

man you guys did a nice job on those blades and got me inspired.. i bought an airbrush last year and started playing with it for the first time a couple of days ago and here are some of my first ones.....


----------



## vc1111

Very cool thread. There is some nice stuff here!


----------



## H20hound

no mail and I am officially out of hardware to paint....

Here is the latest batch.


----------



## puterdude

Nice looking batch hound and it's a real bummer to be out of stock,hope the withdraws aren't too bad for you.


----------



## cadman

H20,
Those are some awesome looking blades. Definitely two thumbs up from me.


----------



## vc1111

Nice H2. I like the gold and orange ones the most.


----------



## All Eyes

H20, I agree. Those look sweet.


----------



## rjbass

very nice.....

Rod


----------



## Gottagofishn

Just a question......anyone out there that paints the back of the blade and leaves the front metalic?


----------



## st.slippy

hmmmm......not yet.


----------



## vc1111

When I painted blades for musky bucktail spinners, I would sometimes paint the back of the blade red or even paint some type of pattern on the back. That is what the fish would see when approaching the bait from behind and of course, a musky will sometimes follow a bait before striking.


----------

